# 3Rd Annual Acadia Np Rally In 2012 6/23-30



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

*3rd ANNUAL ACADIA NP RALLY 2012​*
*June 23-30, 2012​*
*YES, kids there will be another rally in Acadia AND it will be earlier in the year, so no more "it's to late in the year excuses". Put your faces here...*









Smuggler's Den in Southwest Harbor, Me will be our destination again and you can start reserving at anytime, no need to wait until Jan 2012 anymore. Confirm that you are with the Joonbee group and our rate will be $42 per night, $314.58 for the week. They require a 50% deposit and there will be a $30 cancellation fee. You may extend your stay by arriving earlier, but ask that you only extend after by 1 day until Sunday, as that will be their week of July 4th. Of course, you may extend into the following week to spend the 4th of July, but Rain has said she will NOT be able to extend any discounts for any additional days after, other than Sunday 7/1.










Site Listings:

70-
71-
72- Egregg 6/23-7/1
73- Dennis n Ang 6/21-6/30
74- KristinU 6/23-6/30
75-
80- Joonbee 6/21-6/30
81-
82- Riz/Camping Loser 6/23-6/30
83- TwoElkhounds 6/23-30
84- Clarkely 6/21-6/30
85- Sydmeg2012 6/21-6/30
86- Kramerica 6/23-7/8
87-
89a-
89b-

Please contact me with any questions or concerns and if you could, please make sure I have your current email address, as you reserve.

SO LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!!! Updated:05/13/2012


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Can't wait! Come on June! Er I mean Come on 2012!!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

egregg57 said:


> Can't wait! Come on June! Er I mean Come on 2012!!!


yes lets be patient first 2012 then June, although it is a mere 9 months away







with 8 of us reserved already it looks to be another great year. So jump on the list folks.

Jim


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

*BRING IT! **







*


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Consider it brought! I have already put in for vacation! I am a newbie, relatively speaking with big hikes. Did North Trail and Beech Mountain. I am hooked and need to do more. With Sydmeg, Joonbee, and Clarkely there we are sure to get a few good ones in. Having you there Bernie will just add to the adventure and this great group of people will make brand new lasting enjoyable memories.

As Jim said, 9 months away... it goes by quick. All of it but the last two weeks! Man they seemed like 2 years!

There is plenty of time for planning and I hope that additional families, kids or no, come and enjoy this magnificent park!

Hope to see you there!

Eric


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok we are up to 9 families already.

Bakerman has been added to the list in site 71. Will be great to see you again and Kristen will be happy, as she missed the rides last time and I don't see her letting that slip by again.

Jim


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Steve, I know you read these so.....

Bring the hardware! We have to get some star gazing in! Hopefully I'll have one as well!


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Steve, I know you read these so.....
> 
> Bring the hardware! We have to get some star gazing in! Hopefully I'll have one as well!


And a former Earth Science teacher! That field is perfect.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Next June.....

Subject: It's Cooler Corn










Photograph by Scott DeSimon

Am I the only person who hasn't heard of "cooler corn"?

As an obsessive food nerd, you'd expect that I would have at least heard of it, but over the weekend I was blindsided by the simple genius of this method for cooking loads of corn on the cob (which is still in season, no matter that summer already seems like a sad memory) perfectly.

I was hepped to it while visiting my family in Maine. Short story: We like corn on the cob. And with eight adults at the table, that means a couple of dozen ears. We would have used the lobster pot to cook them all, but the lobster pot was busy steaming lobster. (And please don't spell it "lobstah". It's not funny.) Then my sister, a capable Maine cook with years of camping experience says "let's do cooler corn!" Before I can ask "what the hell is cooler corn?" a Coleman cooler appears from the garage, is wiped clean, then filled with the shucked ears. Next, two kettles-full of boiling water are poured over the corn and the top closed.

Then nothing.

When we sat down to dinner 30 minutes later and opened it, the corn was perfectly cooked. My mind was blown. And I'm told that the corn will remain at the perfect level of doneness for a couple of hours.

Turns out, Cooler Corn is pretty well known among the outdoorsy set (I found a handful of mentions on various camping websites). But for those of us who avoid tents as much as possible, it's perfect for large barbecues and way less of mess than grilling. In fact, I may even buy another cooler just so I'm ready for next summer. Now I'm in the know.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I see your Bump and raise you!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

This is a great time of year for this! Full blown summer in Acadia! I can barely wait!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sigh....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Sigh....


Why the sad face????


----------



## CW2Jason (Nov 27, 2011)

New to the group, just talked to DW and she says we are available. I am going to call and book this week. It will be nice to meet some fellow Outbackers.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome!!! You're in for areal treat!


----------



## CW2Jason (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank You, I had to book online because they are still closed for the season, I sent a message with my booking to try and get the group discount and sight selection. Hope it works.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CW2Jason said:


> Thank You, I had to book online because they are still closed for the season, I sent a message with my booking to try and get the group discount and sight selection. Hope it works.


 Rain (thats her name) will get you all hooked up. Eric and Tina here. DS Brandon, Tasha the camp dog, and Tobey the scardey dog! We look forward to meeting you!

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Also many of the families that are going to Acadia and more beyond that will be at charlie brown Campground in CT the first weekend in may. Even if you cant make the weekend, if your close enough, stop in!


----------



## CW2Jason (Nov 27, 2011)

egregg57 said:


> Also many of the families that are going to Acadia and more beyond that will be at charlie brown Campground in CT the first weekend in may. Even if you cant make the weekend, if your close enough, stop in!


Very close, we actually won a free weekend from them at the RV and camping show. We are going to use it the end of April. We wanted to go to that rally, but I will be out of town on buisness the first week of May


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Too bad! Nevertheless welcome aboard! And we'll see you in june! By your sig i am guessing you're a Chief Warrant Officer. CWO2? Retired Chief here, AEC(AW/SW).


----------



## CW2Jason (Nov 27, 2011)

egregg57 said:


> Too bad! Nevertheless welcome aboard! And we'll see you in june! By your sig i am guessing you're a Chief Warrant Officer. CWO2? Retired Chief here, AEC(AW/SW).


your guess is correct, looking forward to meeting you

Jason


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

clarkely said:


> Sigh....


Why the sad face????
[/quote]

I want to go to Acadia too .


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

CW2Jason said:


> Too bad! Nevertheless welcome aboard! And we'll see you in june! By your sig i am guessing you're a Chief Warrant Officer. CWO2? Retired Chief here, AEC(AW/SW).


your guess is correct, looking forward to meeting you

Jason
[/quote]

It would make one heck of a shake down trip









our shake down trip was a 2500 mile round trip - you would only be like 500 miles more if you cut through Ontario and Quebec........... only 500miles more each way







nonetheless there are still sites available


----------



## CW2Jason (Nov 27, 2011)

Rain just offered me site 71, did bakerman back out, I thought this spot was taken?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CW2Jason said:


> Rain just offered me site 71, did bakerman back out, I thought this spot was taken?


Wow... dont know! Nice site though!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

CW2Jason said:


> Rain just offered me site 71, did bakerman back out, I thought this spot was taken?


I hope not!! That would be 1/2 of our Astronomy leaders!!

Glad you are in and get a site - ask Rain - she will let you know.......he may have moved to another site........


----------



## CW2Jason (Nov 27, 2011)

clarkely said:


> Rain just offered me site 71, did bakerman back out, I thought this spot was taken?


I hope not!! That would be 1/2 of our Astronomy leaders!!

Glad you are in and get a site - ask Rain - she will let you know.......he may have moved to another site........
[/quote]

Just spoke with Rain, I am booked for site #71 23-30 Jun, I cant wait, this will be our first rally. We are looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CW2Jason said:


> Rain just offered me site 71, did bakerman back out, I thought this spot was taken?


I hope not!! That would be 1/2 of our Astronomy leaders!!

Glad you are in and get a site - ask Rain - she will let you know.......he may have moved to another site........
[/quote]

Just spoke with Rain, I am booked for site #71 23-30 Jun, I cant wait, this will be our first rally. We are looking forward to meeting everyone.








[/quote]

You'll be hooked for sure!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow! Just over two months away!

I wish time would just slow to a crawl once we got there. I want the week to feel like a month!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

There are still sites left! If you have questions.....ask away! There are many veterans of Acadia going. Routes, things to do, places to go, places to eat. Many, many things to enjoy! I have it on good authority that Casa d' Wolfwood will have real estate available for over nighters. It is 5 1/2 hours from Wolfies front door! So if you have a long drive, breaking it up this way makes things alot easier!

Or if you wish there are a number of nice CGs in this area not far off the route north. Its getting close folks! Dont miss out!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Front page has been updated with some additions and subtractions, soooo step right, you will not be disappointed.

Jim


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Its getting close! Waaahoooo!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Arrived last night in light rain. 4:30 am awoke to TORRENTIAL downpours! By 10 am birds singing, blue skies whispy clouds with a light breeze. The group is of to the Bubbles for the first group hike.

Acadia! Man......what a place!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> Arrived last night in light rain. 4:30 am awoke to TORRENTIAL downpours! By 10 am birds singing, blue skies whispy clouds with a light breeze. The group is of to the Bubbles for the first group hike.
> 
> Acadia! Man......what a place!


We have had boughts of rain but tonight is clear as a bell! Big Seafood Dinner Thursday. Two hikes planned, trip into Bar Harbor and Jordan Pond House. We also have a 6 inch reflection auto tracking Celestron telescope... Stargazing on Cadillac Mountain coming up!

If you havent been here you should plan a trip!

11 families, 6 Outbacks and a couple of other brands and one family in a cabin.

Third year for us and its just as good as the first!

Thanks Joonbee for hosting! Yet again!

Eric


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Chris and I soooo wish we could have been there this year. Maybe next year!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

russlg said:


> Chris and I soooo wish we could have been there this year. Maybe next year!!


 Hey Russ!

Yeah, I remember from the discussion last year that you wouldn't be able to make it this year. We did have a goof group, as always, and even a telescope! Just envision and re-live 2010 and it would be just like that.

I could get used to this! Unfortunately, I think most of the normal attendees are going to change things up for next year and are going West. I don't remember where it was but it is posted on another site that some on this site would rather I not mention. Send me a PM for details.

Sorry you guys missed it too!

Lightning hit between my fifth wheel and another across the way last night. No damage, all our fingers and toes. New underwear required!! it is hard to see where it hit, but it did take out a power pole at one of the sites here in the campground and knocked out WiFi until this afternoon.

Pictures to follow!

Perhaps someone from this site will carry the torch for next year. Rally Master Russ!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Some shots, just a couple of the trip to Acadia links to follow!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

So Friday after a cloudy start turned into a super day. There were hikes, Kayaking, and we had made plans with Two Elkhounds to meet for a beer later in the evening prior to thier early morning departure.

We ran into CW3Jason and ended up having dinner at Geddy's. We parted ways after dinner and Tina noticed dark clouds and lightning on the horizon. I said "It looks like Ellsworth is getting hit. Its pretty far away." By the time we were about 2 miles out from the campground it was apparent that the storm was headed our way.

Shortly after getting back, Two Elkhounds, Clarkely, and others were packing up as the rain began coming down. Light at first but quickly getting hard. I checked the local north east radar a saw that there was an initial cell passing over us but behind it was another much larger, more strong cell moving very quickly south by south east.

I had time to text Joonbee, CW3Jason (who was still in Bar Harbor) and Clarkely that "Wicked Weather this way cometh" before the lightning which was coming fast and loud and heavy rain hit. The wind picked up and pea sized hail was striking the roof of the 5vr. the sound was deafening.

Lighting was lighting up the inside of our camper and thunderous booms were the only thing that was louder than the rain hitting the roofs of those of us fortunate enough to be in a rig.

I recieved a text from Jason. Bailey, thier dog, was in thier trailer and thier windows and vents were open. I went to check to see what I could do but the camper was locked and all I could do was dip thier awning.

I got back into the fifth wheel and opened the side shade on the rear slide and was watching the lightning. Suddenly thier was a tremendous red fireball and extremely loud bang, thunder and bright white hot light all at the same time.

There was yelling and a train whistle courtesy of Clark who for some unknown reason decided that being outside, while this mayhem rained down on us, was the place to be. It was a bit of a tension breaker. My wife was hurredly putting her shoes on. I asked here where she thought she might go? This was about the safest place to be short of a branch coming through the roof. That was a distinct possibility.

As fast as it hit the storm moved away, continuing its light show as it went. behind it the clouds parted to reveal stars and the moon. Everything was peaceful. We tried to find out what was hit.

As it turns out a family (Not unlike the insanity Clark displayed) likes these sort of storms, was out under thier awning filming the torrent of rain cascading off of the edge of thier awning with a smart phone when the lightning hit. The video was tremendous to see.

As it turns out a Cougar fifth wheel had its driverside from landing gear hit, spliting the 2x8 cribbing being used for leveling, melting a section of the foot and leaving an 8" round 4 inch deep hole in the gravel site. Thier were also a large number of pine cones scattered about on the road...

The Rally that ended with a Bang!!


----------

